# Independence Dey



## kat1958 (Aug 25, 2013)

I plan on gelding my stallion, Independence Dey ~Independence Dey Arabian









this Fall but now I'm wavering. My 3 1/2 month HA colt by him is fantastic. He is sweet and can move like nobodies business. I've bred Indy to my imported Brazilian mare (*Flame el Jahd) for a 2014 foal and we will find out if she settled on the 14th. 
The market is terrible and few are buying breedings. But the 2013 colt is really nice and believe me, I'm my toughest critic. I'd appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

He's absolutely gorgeous! Does he have a show record?


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

He is beautiful!! Do you have more pictures?


----------



## kat1958 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments on Indy. He has no show record. He was in training as a U.S. Nat'l EP contender when he shattered his right fore in a pasture accident. His owners had his leg rebuilt and he spent about 9 months in a sling. Funny, it's difficult to tell he's lame when he trots out in the pasture. Anyway, he has few progeny but since acquiring him, I've bred him to a few nice mares and love the offspring. I plan to get new pics as soon as it cools down here in Texas. Additionally, I will get new photos of my HA colt by Indy and post them here.
Indy's pedigree is the best of the best, IMO. But I tend to be partial...


----------

